# How to delete Aps recently installed



## Comserv (Sep 16, 2017)

I have installed some APS that I do no need on my Samsung Cricket Galaxy AMP2 cell phone.
How can I delete them. Please be not short on details.
Thank you


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hook it up to your computer and delete them.


----------

